# 4th and 5th October 2008 ADF Air Display



## Emac44 (Aug 24, 2008)

Keep this in your diary for the 4th and 5th October 2008. Royal Australian Air Force (RAAF) Base Amberley will be hosting the Australian Defence Force Air and Ground Display. I will be going for the 2 day events and can hardly wait. As soon as possible I will place photos on the site. To my fellow Aussies hope to see you there.



Defence Air Shows: Royal Australian Air Force


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 25, 2008)

Won't be able to get there Emac,  so I will rely on your photo coverage mate!


----------



## Emac44 (Aug 28, 2008)

I will try my best Wayne. I am of course looking forward to the ADF at Amberley. Its just down the road from me


----------



## Heinz (Aug 29, 2008)

Would love to see that. Have a great time Emac


----------



## Emac44 (Aug 29, 2008)

Even better time Hienz not taking the wife and kids with me. Just a good mate of mine and myself are planning on going to Amberley


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 4, 2008)

Well as promised to myself I went to the ADF Air Display at RAAF Amberley Queensland Australia. I have taken 98 photos on my digital camera and I will share some of them on the WebSite. I hope you enjoy the photos.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 4, 2008)

Some more AirCraft at Amberley


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 4, 2008)

Some more photos at Amberley 2008


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 4, 2008)

To say the least I was totally excited about going out to Amberley. My mate and myself travelled out to Amberley first by Train and Shuttle Bus. And were entertained from right from start to finish on arrival at the Base. I hope you enjoy the photos and I have given you an example. Yes I have to admit I photographed everything within camera range and I have only included some of the photos I took. I would share more but I am totally flaked out sunburnt and I am sure one of the moderators would get upset as I have posted to many photos hahaha


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 4, 2008)

Some other photos I hope you may find interesting


----------



## Micdrow (Oct 4, 2008)

Great job there Emac


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 4, 2008)

Great bunch of photo's Emac!


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you Wayne and Micdrow. My Wife Daughter and I will be going out again today back to Amberley. The one Air Craft I did not get to photo was a Hudson Bomber. I have it on video flying but I really want to get a Photo of the Hudson and more photos of F111s as this will be the last time the Flying Pigs will take part in a Air Display in Queensland as they are to be replaced after 2010. They also had a Gloster Meteor and a de Haviland Vampire flying both of which I got on video as well and these 2 need to be photographed by me


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice pics mate. Looks like it was a great show.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 5, 2008)

Well I found the aircraft I needed to Photograph and a RAAF Museum Display as well


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 5, 2008)

Found more Museum Restored Aircraft or in the process of being restored


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 5, 2008)

Ok as I said to Wildcat. The Avon Sabre had been at Amberley since mid 1968 and I remember seeing it there in that time. The Mirage was at the 2004 ADF Display Amberley. The Mitchell was found about 6 years ago in PNG brought back and restored. I found the other War Birds the Vampire and Meteor, but unfortunately I couldn't really get a good shot of the Hudson. I included the F111s as they are to be placed into HISTORY soon and retired from the RAAF


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 5, 2008)

Excellent!!


----------



## evangilder (Oct 5, 2008)

Nice shots. We only have one Winjeel in this hemisphere, so it's nice to see other examples.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing those pics Emac!

TO


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 5, 2008)

Evan this photo of the Winjeel is taxiing to take off


----------



## ehup (Oct 6, 2008)

Hi all,

(This is my first time posting on the site, so apologies if I do something not quite right)
I saw this thread couldn't resist sharing some of my own pictures from the day.

Great fun!


----------



## Airframes (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks to you both for the pics. Very interesting for someone up this side of the planet! Didn't know there was a Boston/Havoc around. Anybody know if there are other examples anyhere in the World?


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 8, 2008)

There is another one at the RAAF Museum which was restored along side the one posted above, both being from New Guinea. Plus another 2 or 3 being restored to fly in Oz.
Here's some pics of the RAAF Museum one.


----------



## Emac44 (Oct 8, 2008)

Ehup no problems at all. Glad you added your photos to mine. I hope you had a good day at Amberley as well. Thanks for your phtos mate


----------



## Heinz (Oct 9, 2008)

Emac great shots mate, thanks for putting them up!

I believe theres 1 Havoc being restored in Wangaratta? They have 2 fuselagues as far as I'm aware and a heap of spares.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks for that Heinz. and great shots BTW. Looks like a very neat restoration. Do you know if the over-painted Perspex nose is an original fit, or was it restored to represent that type? It's not important, I'm just curious!
Cheers, Terry.


----------

